# Running Toilet Fix?



## SavvyCat (Mar 11, 2009)

One of my toilets has started running periodically.  It did that when I first moved in a year ago and I replaced the flapper.  It seemed odd for the flapper to go bad this quickly, but I replaced it again.  It's still doing it.  I cleaned all around averything in the tank to make sure there wasn't some kind of obstruction.  That's the limit of my toilet knowledge.  What do I look for next?


----------



## kok328 (Mar 11, 2009)

Given your knowledge of toilets, your best bet is to install a complete replacement kit (flapper incl.).  This is only a few bucks and will result in "anything that can go wrong has been replaced".


----------



## handyguys (Mar 12, 2009)

kok328's shotgun approach will work most likely. Personally I would want to figure where the problem is coming from.

Does it run all the time or just occasionally? How often? When You have the lid off can you see if water is going into the big pipe in the middle? Sprinkle a little baby powder in the water and see if its floating toward the pipe (over flow tube).

One problem could be water going out this tube. That means a bad washer or fill valve or an incorrect adjustment.

If water is not going out the overflow pipe then its going down past the flapper. The ring that the flapper sits against can get crudded up. Make sure its clean. Make sure you have the correct flapper and that its clean and sits flat and makes a good seal.

Listen to one of my podcasts on the subject if ya want at Episode #8 - In The Toilet!


----------



## SavvyCat (Mar 12, 2009)

Handyguys, you know how I think.    I just wouldn't be satisfied if I replaced it all and still didn't know what the actual problem was.  I'm an investigator.  It's all in the details.  

I'll try the baby powder trick.  It just runs for about 10 seconds every 20 minutes or so.  I can't hear any water drip or trickle, can't catch it in the act, and as I mentioned I cleaned around the flapper and such.  Frankly, I'd like a whole new toilet because it's an old water hog (I've adjusted the tank level, but it's still wasteful), but that's REALLY beyond my ability.


----------



## Redwood (Apr 14, 2009)

Does the tube that runs from the fill valve to the overflow valve extend down into the overflow tube or is it clipped on the top of the overflow tube.

If it extends down into the overflow tube it may be siphoning.

What is the brand an model of the toilet?


----------



## DaveyDIY (Apr 14, 2009)

My toilet did this
I just needed to adjust the float & it stopped


----------



## Redwood (Apr 14, 2009)

It could be a lot of things...
Each with it's own cure...

Is the water going over the top of the overflow?
Is it siphoning down the overflow because the refill tube is too long?
Is the flapper leaking?
Is the flush valve leaking?
Is it a Kohler with a puckered up flush valve gasket preventing the flapper from seating?

Gotta look gotta see whats going on...


----------

